# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Enclosure of the Month November 2011

## John Clare

Enter your photo for the Enclosure of the Month Competition for November  2011.  Please enter only your own photo, and only one photo each month.   You may enter the same photo again if it  hasn't won any of the  previous competitions.

Enter your photo in this thread and on the 31st of October we will start the vote.

----------


## Poly

Here's my submission:

It's my american toad's set-up.



It's more of a half photo, but I think it looks nice  :Smile:

----------


## s6t6nic6l

OFBT setup 

nic

----------


## FrogFever

I've never been a big fan of fake plants in a habitat, but I very much like how this one turned out.  :Smile: 

I took this 30 gallon and turned it vertical for my tiger leg monkey frogs when they are a bit older.

Just wanted to include a picture of the newest morphs. (2-4 days old)
60 + more to go.  :Smile:

----------


## bobert

mines preety basic the frog in the back is juliet lol romeo died and now i have her and tristan

----------


## Lynn

same shot / brightened

----------


## IrishRonin

my 80G for my 3 tigerleg monkey frogs

----------


## Bethany84

New 30 gallon setup for my Pacific Chorus Frogs  :Smile:

----------


## Don

My submission for November is an updated pic of my 20 Vertical build which is housing a pair of _Dendrobates tinctorius_ – Bakhuis Mountain (Stewart Line).

_Dendrobates tinctorius_ viv

----------


## Whistly

When I saw your photos Don I was gonna suggest you enter, your tanks are always a big thumbs up lol.

----------


## Don

Thanks Luke.  The Pothos in this tank was originally to help hide the frogs during an inspection.  After three days in the viv it started to root to the leaf liter and a few days after the roots were reaching out to the side glass.  It also grew a root from the top wood to the bottom over 10 inches away.  Pretty hearty stuff so I guess it stays :-)

----------


## cowbully

Here is our 105 gallon all natural white lipped tree frog enclosure...

----------


## Frogfeet

Here's my 40 gallon vert vivarium for a pair of Red Eyed Tree Frogs

----------


## firebellied zach

20 gallon long fire bellied toad viquarium.

----------


## KennyDB

Ranitomeya imitator 'Chazuta' tank. 60cm x 60cm x 45cm.

----------


## Badger

My first build for my White's tree frog(s) _Litoria Caerulea_

----------


## tearsmith

Here is my Fire Belly Toad tank.  



Thanks for your vote!!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Don

Wow, so many awesome tanks.  Gonna be some tough choices for November.

----------


## John Clare

I will make a poll for this competition in the next 24 hours.  In the mean time I've created the new month's competitions.

----------

